# 2x2x8GB Timing Tabelle laut CPU-Z



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Dezember 2013)

Dachte eigentlich bei Alternate 2 Identische 2x8 GB Sets gekauft (selbe bestellnr) zu haben habe aber heute bemerkt das dies nicht so ist.

2 Scheinen mit 667 MHZ zu laufen die 2 anderen mit 800 MHZ laut CPU-Z und Furturemark 3D Mark Vantage

2x CML16GX3M2A1600C10
2x CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10

laut CPU-Z sind auch die Timing Tabellen anders

JEDEC 2: 457MHZ bzw 560; Jedec 3 720 MHZ bzw 609; Jedec 4 685 bzw 800 MHZ

max Bandwith PC3-10700 (667 MHZ) bzw. PC3-12800J (800 MHZ)

wenn ich die im Bios auf XMP stelle laufen die dann alle 4 gleich ? oder  anders da die XMP-1600 Einstellung anders sind ? auch wenns nur tRC ist  mit 41 bzw 37 test identisch


Probleme und Lösungen ?

laut den Aufklebern auf den Modulen sind es alles CML16GX3M2A1600 C10 nichts vom CMZ auf den Aufklebern? Was ist da los?


----------



## SilentMan22 (30. Dezember 2013)

STell doch einfach für alle Mudole die Timings manuell ein, wenn du 1333Mhz und nicht so hohe Latenzen wählst wird das schon stabil laufen.. WIe lauten denn die genauen Timings bei welchen Taktraten für die Module?


----------



## Panagianus (30. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du sie neu bestellt hast beschwer dich und verlange 2 neue gleiche


----------



## n3rd (30. Dezember 2013)

Würde mich definitiv an Alternate wenden => Reklamation.


----------



## NerdFlanders (30. Dezember 2013)

Wofür brauchst du denn 32GB RAM?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Dezember 2013)

Um Games in eine Ram Disk zu packen mit Asus RoG RamDisk 2.00.03

z.B. 16 GB RAM (ca. 12 GB RAM Disk) reichten noch für Arma 3 Beta aber nicht mehr für die Vollversion

hatte zuerst 2x8 GB und habe Wochen später noch mal 2x8 GB bestellt


----------



## SilentMan22 (31. Dezember 2013)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Um Games in eine Ram Disk zu packen mit Asus RoG RamDisk 2.00.03
> 
> z.B. 16 GB RAM (ca. 12 GB RAM Disk) reichten noch für Arma 3 Beta aber nicht mehr für die Vollversion
> 
> hatte zuerst 2x8 GB und habe Wochen später noch mal 2x8 GB bestellt


 
Hast du den RAM denn nun stabil bekommen und wenn ja wie bzw. auf welchen Taktraten? Feedback , auch zu normalen Beiträgen, ist immer nicht schlecht, vorallem das Problem gelöst wurde!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Dezember 2013)

ja er läuft die ganze zeit stabil nur weiß ich nicht auf was laut bios XMP DDR-3 1600 CL 10 usw. aber wie kann man das unter Win Prüfen ? CPU-Z scheint nicht die aktuellen Werte anzuzeigen und 3D Mark Vantage wohl auch nicht ?

Und wenn ich nicht falsch liege wieso verkauft Alternate unter der Selben Produkt nr. einmal DDR-3 1333 und DDR-3 1600 oder hat sich da Corsair vertan und die falsch beklebt bzw Programiert.

Ich würde das gerne noch was vom Corsair Supporter hier hören sobald der aus dem Urlaub zurück ist.


----------



## SilentMan22 (31. Dezember 2013)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ja er läuft die ganze zeit stabil nur weiß ich nicht auf was laut bios XMP DDR-3 1600 CL 10 usw. aber wie kann man das unter Win Prüfen ? CPU-Z scheint nicht die aktuellen Werte anzuzeigen und 3D Mark Vantage wohl auch nicht ?
> 
> Und wenn ich nicht falsch liege wieso verkauft Alternate unter der Selben Produkt nr. einmal DDR-3 1333 und DDR-3 1600 oder hat sich da Corsair vertan und die falsch beklebt bzw Programiert.
> 
> Ich würde das gerne noch was vom Corsair Supporter hier hören sobald der aus dem Urlaub zurück ist.


 
Doch, CPU-Z liest die aktuellen Werte aus, und zwar unter dem Reiter "Memory". Schau dort mal nach, dort steht die anliegende Frequenz (ist dort halbiert, also wenn dort 800Mhz steht, liegen effektiv 1600Mhz an) und die Latenzen werden auch schon untereinander aufgelistet. Würde mich mal interessieren auf welchen Werten die Dinger jetzt stabil laufen.  Spannung hast du bei 1,5V belassen? Wenn die Dinger dann wirklich stabil laufen, auch die 1333er bei 1600Mhz hast du echt gute Chips erwischt die Glückpilz.  Was das mit der Produktnummer soll, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht  

Gruß


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Dezember 2013)

800 MHZ laut CPU-Z habe die Module mal ausgebaut um die Aufkleber auf den Modulen lesen zu können

bis auf 2 Nr. eine unterschiedlich auf jedem Modul die andere jeweils auf 2 Modulen gleich

CML 16GX3M2A1600 C10 als Produkt Nr aber bei allen gleich auch steht auf jedem 1600 MHZ 10-10-10-27 1,50 V ver 8.21

also liegt der fehler wohl nicht bei Alternate sondern eher bei Corsair wenn die unterschiedlich programmiert sind und sogar eine andere Produktnr angezeigt wird siehe weiter oben ...


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Januar 2014)

Hi SchmiGSG9,

Lade mal bitte AIDA64 herunter und lese die Speicherdaten damit einmal aus. Es kann sein, dass es bei der Auslesung via CPU-Z zu Fehlern kommt. Sofern es sich um einen Fehler bei der Programmierung, bzw. beim Labeln der Speicher handelt, tauschen wir das ganze natürlich für dich aus wenn du möchtest.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Januar 2014)

Ok da ich aber keine Vollversion von Aida64 habe, zeigt er einiges nicht an da steht dann nur Trail Version 

aber es sieht so aus das die 4 Module trotz gleichem Label nicht gleich sind

siehe Bilder


----------



## OctoCore (5. Januar 2014)

Das ist eben das grundsätzliche Problem bei Drittherstellern - vermeintlich gleiche RAM-Riegel enthalten nicht unbedingt die gleiche Hardware oder haben nicht die gleichen Eigenschaften (jenseits der Timings, mit denen sie beworben werden - wie z.B. 9-9-9-24 bei xxxx MHz Takt).
Deshalb gibt es ja Kits - nur innerhalb eines Kits sind gleiche Eigenschaften garantiert.
Du hättest ein 4x8 Kit nehmen sollen.
Aber wenn alles läuft - mit den angepriesenen Timings, überprüfbar mit GPU-Z -, existiert praktisch kein Problem.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Januar 2014)

@ besserwisser (OctoCore) aber die Produkt Nr auf den Speicher Ediket und die Nr die ausgelesen wird sollte trotzdem gleich sein
denn der Aufkleber ist gleich bei allen 4 nur werden  2 verschiedene Nr. ausgelesen
und Corsair ein Dritthersteller ? die Chips sind nicht von Corsair das ist richtig die Module doch aber schon ...

Und ich habe damals sparen wollen und deswegen auch nur einen i5-4670 gekauft und auch nur 16 GB Ram. Klar wäre ein 4x8GB Kit besser gewesen aber war auch nicht davon ausgegangen so schnell auf 32 Aufzurüsten wenn überhaupt wie ich es nun doch tat.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Januar 2014)

Wenn die Informationen auf dem Label nicht mit den ausgelesenen Übereinstimmen werden wir die betroffenen Module natürlich austauschen. Sofern es aber anderweitig funktioniert und keine Stabilitäts- oder anderweitige Systemprobleme vorhanden sind, würde ich persönlich in den sauren Apfel beißen und es so hinnehmen. Will dich nicht von der RMA abraten, aber ein Austausch birgt dann die Gefahr, dass es gar nicht mehr zusammen funktioniert.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Januar 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Wenn die Informationen auf dem Label nicht mit den ausgelesenen Übereinstimmen werden wir die betroffenen Module natürlich austauschen. Sofern es aber anderweitig funktioniert und keine Stabilitäts- oder anderweitige Systemprobleme vorhanden sind, würde ich persönlich in den sauren Apfel beißen und es so hinnehmen. Will dich nicht von der RMA abraten, aber ein Austausch birgt dann die Gefahr, dass es gar nicht mehr zusammen funktioniert.



1         IEIF57EA                    D316GB 1600-10  Vengeance LP      K2 COR € 119,90*                 Datum: 01.09.2013
1         IEIF57EA                    D316GB 1600-10  Vengeance LP      K2 COR                  € 144,90* Datum: 07.10.2013
Wie bitte? Warum sollte es nach einem tausch nicht mehr passen dann sollten die beiden doch gleich sein oder ist etwas genau passendes nicht mehr lieferbar ? Und wie genau würde es ablaufen ich schicke 2 Module zu Corsair und bekomme die direkt von Corsair ausgetauscht oder die selben nur mit der richtigen Programmierung? 
Und wer sagt mir das die 4 die ich im moment habe weiterhin auf DDR-3 1600 (800MHz) 10-10-10-27 laufen ? Abwohl 2 nur mir 1333  bzw 667 MHZ laufen und nur übertaktet 1600 / 800 MHZ. Und kann man ihrgendwo rausfinden ob auch all 4 tatsächlich bei jedes Bios Einstellung auch auf 800 MHz laufen. Und nicht 2 in wirklichkeit langsamer bzw ausserhalb der eigentlichen Spezifikationen und sobald ich mal den ganzen Speicher 32 GB auch ausnutze es zu instabilitäten kommt.

Das ich ein paar Wochen nur 16 GB RAM habe ist ok. Und selbst wenn ich alle 4 zurückschicke und gegen ein 4x8 GB Set tauschen lasse unter event. zuzahlung und auf kulanz hätte ich immer noch 6x2 GB aus einem anderen Rechner.

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Januar 2014)

Speicherkits werden bei uns in Taiwan explizit vorm Verpacken auf Kompatibilität geprüft. Diesen aufwendigen Schritt machen wir um die Module möglichst gut aufeinander abzustimmen. Wenn man nun 2 Kits aus jeweils 2 Modulen mischt, kann das eventuell passen oder aber in die Hose gehen. 

Daher mein Ratschlag es so zu belassen sofern alles Stabil läuft. Mit deiner RAM Disk kannst du ja recht gut feststellen ob der Speicher an sich Probleme macht oder nicht. Alternativ mit MEMTEST alle Speicher durchchecken. Performanceseitig solltest du das erhalten was im BIOS angegeben wird.

Selbstverständlich können wir das ganze umtauschen und eventuell auch gegen ein größeres Kit. Hier müsstest du aber die RMA-Anfrage im Kundenportal setzen damit wir das ganze aufnehmen und im System bearbeiten können. Die Ticketnummer kannst du dann gerne hier posten.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Januar 2014)

Danke soweit, muss jetzt mal wirklich richtig lange nachdenken was ich wirklich mache bzw. die Speicher bei Zeiten mal einzeln richtig durchtesten nach deinem Rat.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Januar 2014)

Du hast ja Garantie und wir auch schon Info von dir durch den Thread hier. Hebe die Rechnung gut auf und dann können wir das auch später noch regeln. Sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten die dies dir gebracht hat.


----------

